# Xorg e Fonts in Firefox (Mozilla, etc)

## n3m0

Ciao a tutti!

Ho voluto provare Xorg ed e' tutto ok, tranne il particolare accennato in oggetto: 

e' cambiato il rendering dei font nei browser gecko based...

I font troppo piccoli in grassetto non li renderizza in grassetto (scusate la cacofonia).

Per farvi rendere conto di cosa intendo ecco due screenshot di firefox: 

Firefox con Xorg

Firefox con XFree

Ho cercato un po' in giro, ma non ho trovato nulla...

Voi ne sapete qualcosa?

----------

## shev

In questo topic si parla di xorg e nella seconda pagina ci sono due link di fedelilallalinea sulla questione font.

----------

## shev

Ho emerso per curiosità questo xorg ed effettivamente anche a me ha sballato un po' i fonts. Cmq basta fare quanto suggerisce l'ebuild e si sistemano: cambiare i path relativi ai font in xorg.conf dai vecchi "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/" al più ordinato "/usr/share/fonts".

Quindi non ci sarà più l'elenco tipo:

```
FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

...
```

ma 

```
FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

...
```

A me ha risolto tutti i problemi (o almeno quelli che ho riscontrato in questo breve periodo di prova)

----------

## n3m0

Purtroppo avevo gia' fatto tutto quanto suggerito dall'ebuild, ma il mio problema rimane.

I font vengono tutti rilevati tranquillamente da tutte le applicazioni.

Solo i Gecko-browser, nel rendering delle pagine, non renderizzano alcuni font bold come tali...

Mah.

Sto tornando a XFree 4.3.99 per ora...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

n3m0 il tuo problema non dipende da xorg ma da qualcosa d'altro. A me i fonto di firefox con xorg sono perfetti.

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> n3m0 il tuo problema non dipende da xorg ma da qualcosa d'altro. A me i fonto di firefox con xorg sono perfetti.

 

Volendo dare per certo cio' che hai detto, non riesco proprio a capire cosa possa essere. Tutt'al piu' che ora ho riemerso XFree 4.3.99 ed e' tornato tutto ok.

Riprovero'.

----------

## I-Ching

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> n3m0 il tuo problema non dipende da xorg ma da qualcosa d'altro. A me i fonto di firefox con xorg sono perfetti.

 

Mi accodo a Fedeliallalinea: installato xorg non ho modificato nulla, e vedo perfettamente i fonts come prima compresi quelli importati da linuz

Ue-Tsi

----------

## shev

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Volendo dare per certo cio' che hai detto, non riesco proprio a capire cosa possa essere. Tutt'al piu' che ora ho riemerso XFree 4.3.99 ed e' tornato tutto ok

 

Anch'io come fedeliallalinea vedo tranquillamente i fonts di firefox tali e quali a quelli di xfree. Se è solo firefox a darti problemi hai provato a verificare nelle sue impostazioni di configurazione che font hai impostato? O ricompilarlo con/senza la flag moznottf (o simile, vado a memoria)? Sul pbook abilitando (o togliendo, non ricordo) tale flag i font sballavano.

----------

## Sparker

credo basti fare emerge corefonts

se non ricordo male, l'ebuild di xfree li installava automaticamente

----------

## zUgLiO

Directory /usr/share/fonts

```

zuglio@Scrofina: zuglio> ls /usr/share/fonts/

100dpi  corefonts      Fontmap        misc                    Speedo  ukr

75dpi   cyrillic       fonts.cache-1  README.binaries         ttf     util

afms    encodings      fonts.dir      README.installer        TTF

CID     encodings.dir  local          run-gnome-font-install  Type1

```

Fontpath di xorg.conf

```

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

```

Errori quando lancio startx

```

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/afms, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

```

Mi pare che i fonts ci siano tutti nella directory,quindi non capisco perchè continui a dare errore..

I font in firefox si vedono bene,ho problemi nei font di alcune applicazioni in gtk1 come xmms,beep media player si vede alla perfezione..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato anche a dare un

```
# /etc/init.d/xfs restart
```

----------

## zUgLiO

Grazie.adesso i font sono a posto,ma i messaggi di errore ci sono lo stesso!

----------

